# Ant Control



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Hey! I have sandy soil and there is a 60x60 section of my backyard where I get tons of ant hills (pyramid I believe).

If I do a granular or liquid (xts) treatment of bifen, they will go away for about two weeks, but then they are back like this with a frenzy.

I also apply Triazicide but that doesn't last either.

Do I just need to apply bifen more often (every 14 days) or is there something else with more residual control?


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Not sure if it is Pyramid ants, their holes are shaped like a volcano, zooming in does not look like that in your picture. We use XTS at 18oz per acre putting out 2 to 3 gallons per 1000 of spray. Granular lasts longer, but needs water to activate. They still come back on the unmaintained lawns, but after a while not as much. Biggest problem is the dry sandy soil, which they love. Not a problem in well maintained (watered) lawns.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@Burnie they will look like volcanoes shortly. We just had flash flooding and they just started rebuilding 😂

Our neighborhood was built on a tobacco field, so it's very sandy.

That said, we have gotten four inches of rain this week and they are going crazy again now that we have had two sunny days. I'm guessing the rain washed out any residual treatment of the granulars.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Close ups


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Its a constant fight with the sandy soil here in Florida, Just have to keep after it. I have been doing this 30 years, I haven't found anything that really keeps them from returning.


----------

